# Leiter(in) Elektro und SPS im Sondermaschinenbau / Elektro-Ingenieur(in) (m/w) für de



## Maandag® (20 August 2013)

Unser Auftraggeber entwickeln, konzipieren und baut, für sicherheitsrelevanten Produkte unterschiedlichste modulare und qualitativ hochwertige Betriebseinrichtungen zur rationellen Umsetzung von Fertigungs-,Montage- und Materialflussprozessen im eigenen Hause. Hierbei wollen Sie eigenen hohen Anforderungen hinsichtlich Sicherheit, Zuverlässigkeit, Robustheit und Anwenderfreundlichkeit gerecht werden.

Für den Standort Essen suchen wir zum nächstmöglichen Zeitpunkt eine/n

*Leiter(in) Elektro und SPS im Sondermaschinenbau / Elektro-Ingenieur(in) (m/w) für den Bereich Technik/Planung*

*Ihre Aufgaben*
• verantwortliche Entwicklung steuerungstechnische Konzepte für unsere betriebseigenen Produk–
tionsanlagen.
• Konzeptionierung und Dimensionierung und Auswahl elektrischer und elektronischer Bauteile sowie
elektrischer Schalt - und Steuerungsanlagen.
• Programmierung von Anlagensteuerungen und Visualisierungen (HMI) auf Basis von Siemens
Komponente einschließlich deren Inbetriebnahme und Optimierung.
• elektro- und SPS-programmtechnische Begleitung von Neu- und Umbauprojekten, von der Konzep–
tion von Applikationen (z.B. Bildverarbeitung, Teilehandling mittels Robotern etc.) und Prozeß–
elementen über die Beschaffung von elektr. Komponenten (z.B. Schaltschränken), bis zur
Überwachung des Montageablaufs, der Inbetriebnahme und Übergabe an den jeweiligen
Produktionsbereich.
• Projektabwicklung mit Budget- und Terminverantwortung aller innerhalb der Gesamtprojekte
abzuwickelnden Vorhaben in Abstimmung mit dem Leiter TSC.
• Erstellung von projektspezifischen Lastenheften und interne Kostenkalkulationen.
• Erkennen der softwareseitigen Anforderungen und deren konsequent Umsetzung in Zusammen -
arbeit mit der Konstruktion, dem Engineering sowie der Produktion
• Erstellung von steuerungs- und bedientechnischen Standards.
• Mitarbeiterführung : interne/externe gewerblichen MA aus dem Bereich Elektrotechnik.
• Kommunikation mit anderen Abteilungen.

*Ihr Profil*
• Abgeschlossenes Studium des Ingenieurwesens mit langjähriger Berufserfahrung
• Sie verfügen über eine mindestens fünf- bis achtjährige Berufserfahrung im Bereich der
Automation.
• Sie haben mehrjährige Erfahrung im Bereich der Projektabwicklung im Sondermaschinen–/
Anlagen-bau.
• Sie besitzen ein gutes allgemeines technisches Verständnis, ausgeprägte Kenntnisse der Steuerungsund
Antriebstechnik sowie der Strukturierung technischer Vorgänge. Zudem bringen Sie ein hohes
Maß an SPS-Expertise mit und verfügen über eine strukturierte, sowie zielorientierte, der Situation
und den Produktionsanforderungen angemessene Arbeitsweise.
• Sie haben fundierte Kenntnisse der relevanten sicherheitsspezifischen Standards / Maschinen–
richtlinie, sowie Grundkenntnisse in den Bereichen Hydraulik / Pneumatik
• Sie arbeiten teamorientiert und haben ein ausgeprägtes Kosten- und Dienstleistungsbewußtsein.
• Sie verfügen über fundierte Kenntnisse
_ aus der SPS-Programmierung in S7, der Projektierung von HMI (Winflex), Bussystemen
(Profibus, Ethernet, MPI, Profinet) und der Erstellung von Schaltplänen über EPlan/WSCAD.
_ in den MS-Office-Programmen (Outlook, Word, Excel). SAP Kenntnisse sind von Vorteil.
• Sie bringen die notwendige Flexibilität sowie gutes technisches Verständnis mit.
• Sie haben eine hohe Einsatzbereitschaft, Belastbarkeit, Fähigkeit zum selbständigen und team–
orientierten Arbeiten und Bereitschaft zu gelegentlicher Reisetätigkeit.
• Sie verfügen über eine Kommunikationsstärke, auch in Form guter Deutsch- und Englischkenntnisse
in Wort und Schrift.

Erkennen Sie sich in diesem anspruchsvollen Aufgabengebiet wieder? Dann freuen wir uns auf Ihre
aussagekräftige Bewerbung per Email an Batoula.Moumou@maandg.de


----------

